# I know it's only something really small....



## Busker (Dec 15, 2007)

... but in my last therapy session I was talking to my therapist about how much it really freaks me out when strangers talk to me.

It's always just made me feel so uncomfortable & I've just got away from them as fast as I possibly could.

I always think to myself 'Why are they talking to me?' then when I respond, even when it's just a 'hello' I think that they think I'm some kind of fool.

Well, I was at the gym last night & some random guy started chatting to me... about the weather & how cold it is just now... and I held a conversation with him!

Was only small talk, but we were chatting for at least ten minutes... It made me feel good


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Busker,

That's so awesome. Congratulations. I bet it felt real good. Keep processing this kinds of issues with your therapist. Speaking for me, the more I understand the issue, crisis, etc, better the more the troubling symptom disappears. Good work.

Hope you can have more similar triumphs with other strangers. Again congrats.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## Busker (Dec 15, 2007)

> Speaking for me, the more I understand the issue, crisis, etc, better the more the troubling symptom disappears.


I've been exactly the same over the last year.

Yeah, it did feel really good... and I walked away from it feeling really positive about myself! But on the down side it really puts the pressure on me for next time something similar happens... If I freak out again I'll be really annoyed at myself.

BUT, I'm hoping that this instance has helped me get myself into a better frame of mind to deal with it 

Cheers for your comments, Gerard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Busker - there's no such thing as a small triumph! :boogie :boogie :boogie

This is the first step in a series of improvements. You got through a BIG hurdle!


----------



## JohnH (Dec 23, 2007)

Good for you Busker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You say it is only something realy small, well I think it is bigger than you think, EVERY small step BUILDS a little Self-Confidence and the acompaning Self-Eststeem!!!!!

Sure your not cured but YOU HAVE PROGRESSED, you have had a little success that afirms that just maybe you can do better, so good for you, I congradulte you and encourage you to keep taking those seemingly small steps!!!!!!!

JohnH


----------



## AlienFromSomewhere (Oct 21, 2007)

A big step is made up of smaller steps. Congratulation. That's not a small step if you ask me.


----------



## sadguy (Aug 25, 2007)

People are not monsters!!! lol

Good work!!!!!!


----------



## anxiousgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

Big step, I'd say, Busker! Here's to future triumphs, no matter how small :clap


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats! Small talk is one of the harder things for me so I see it as a big triump


----------



## Decade (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like a big step to me. I would have said something like "yeah, I guess it is cold out" then smiled for a second and walk away.


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

That's fantastic, keep doing the same thing over and over and you'll see an improvement!
Congrats again. :clap


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll use some Aussie slang here and say: Good on 'ya, mate!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice job!! Keep it up. Do not resist any confidence that might come from these triumphs. SA might lead you to downplay these events, but they truly are significant.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## Busker (Dec 15, 2007)

OMG :um 

Loads of people have replied in this thread since I last came on here! :thanks 

I came to say that I'd had another good session in the gym today! I was in the sauna & it wasn't all that hot... There was only one other person in there, and I was sat next to the burner thingy. I was sat there thinking how it wasn't hot enough, but feeling like I didn't dare put more water on cos of this other person in there.. and I didn't want to ask her if it was already.

BUT, I really pushed myself & I asked her if it was ok! Yay for me! :banana 

And then afterwards when I was in the changing room the guy who did my induction session was in there drying the floor & I managed to again push myself n make a load of small talk with him about Christmas & New Year :clap 

I was shaking when I got outta there, but I did it! :eyes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Fantastic!! I think it can be a rush to do these challenging activities! You're doing a great job. :yes


----------

